# Macbook not booting up. Stops at Apple logo screen with spinning wheel. HEEEEEEEELP



## XenNightz (Dec 14, 2011)

I've posted this problem I'm having on like 6 forums so far and NONE of them will get a reply. Is this problem impossible to fix or what??

After trying to transfer some apps from my old MacBook to my new MacBook Pro the MacBook stopped responding so I had to do a hard restart. The apps had transfered over fine but when booting up the MacBook it gets stuck at the Apple logo screen with the spinning wheel. 

I started up in target disk mode and got my files, so the HD is ok, but I need this laptop to work as I use it for DJing.

I tried to start up in verbose mode and the last few lines were:
AirPort_AthrFusion21: Ethernet address 00:16:cb:bb:8d:90
IO80211Controller::dataLinkLayerAttachComplete(): adding AppleEFINVRAM notification
AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 1 (Unspecified).
en1: 802.11d country code set to 'US'.
en1: Supported channels 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 36 40 44 48 52 60 64 149 153 157 161 165

After the last one nothing happens.

After doing that I used the MBP to make a bootable USB drive of Snow Leopard but it doesn't seem to be working. I hold down the option key and see the default drive and the USB drive. I click on the USB drive and get a folder with a question mark on it.

The CD drive is broken and not useable. Only option I have is to use the USB but nothing seems to be working. This is killing me.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 14, 2011)

What OS (or rather which version and update of Mac OS X) did your old MacBook Pro have? And which one does your newer Mac have? 10.7 or 10.6?

Did you have any apps installed that would have added kernel extensions or that would need to be manually installed? Such as Parallels, Fusion, VirtualBox...

What happens when you try a safe boot? (hold down *shift* at boot until you see the login screen starting - it will even without problems take a bit longer to start with safe boot, so in your case it can take minutes)
If safe boot works and you can log in, disable any login items you have from system preferences/accounts.

Another thing you could do would be verifying with Disk Utility if it finds something to repair - hold down *d* at boot to get to the utilities.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 14, 2011)

Try the steps in the apple document Resolve startup issues and perform disk maintenance with Disk Utility and fsck and see if any of those steps help.


----------



## XenNightz (Dec 15, 2011)

Old whitebook has 10.6 installed. The new MBP has 10.7.

I didn't have any of those apps installed on the MB.

When I do a safe boot I see a progress bar under the spinning circle. When it finishes the progress bar goes away, the spinning circle continues and nothing happens.

Holding down D does nothing. Just goes to the Apple logo with spinning circle.

I have no warranty for the MacBook and I've just gotten to China so if I can't fix this thing myself I'm screwed. Any other ideas?



Giaguara said:


> What OS (or rather which version and update of Mac OS X) did your old MacBook Pro have? And which one does your newer Mac have? 10.7 or 10.6?
> 
> Did you have any apps installed that would have added kernel extensions or that would need to be manually installed? Such as Parallels, Fusion, VirtualBox...
> 
> ...


----------



## XenNightz (Dec 15, 2011)

I tried to check the disk from single user mode before and it didn't change anything. But I'm trying again right now and hoping it will.



Giaguara said:


> What OS (or rather which version and update of Mac OS X) did your old MacBook Pro have? And which one does your newer Mac have? 10.7 or 10.6?
> 
> Did you have any apps installed that would have added kernel extensions or that would need to be manually installed? Such as Parallels, Fusion, VirtualBox...
> 
> ...





Satcomer said:


> Try the steps in the apple document Resolve startup issues and perform disk maintenance with Disk Utility and fsck and see if any of those steps help.


----------



## XenNightz (Dec 15, 2011)

Satcomer said:


> Try the steps in the apple document Resolve startup issues and perform disk maintenance with Disk Utility and fsck and see if any of those steps help.



Did the fsck until it said it was ok. Rebooted. Still stuck at the spinning wheel...


----------



## XenNightz (Dec 15, 2011)

Satcomer said:


> Try the steps in the apple document Resolve startup issues and perform disk maintenance with Disk Utility and fsck and see if any of those steps help.



I tried fsck. First time it said it fixed errors, second time said it was ok. Rebooted. Nothing. Tried it again. Says it's ok. Reboot and still get stuck at the spinning wheel. What the hell could possibly be wrong??


----------



## XenNightz (Dec 16, 2011)

I can do target disk mode and see everything on the MB. Is there a way I can install Snow Leopard to it from target disk mode?


----------

